# Now I can see why



## Currymonster (Apr 3, 2016)

Having just received my Free Sage Pro grinder I can see why it isnt everyones fav grinder now

used it couple of times and noticed it doesnt half hold on to some coffee retention

not sure i would want to clean that lot out everytime i use it

ive now cleaned out loads of coffee after just 2 uses and confined it to a cupboard for now

glad I got my Mazzer now and can see what people meant now

guess I will need to dig it out when the white glove dude comes round

tbh my dualit was better and didnt retain as much coffee as the Sage


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

I don't see what you mean by excessive coffee retention unless you are grinding very light beans. It is known that you should avoid lighter roasts because it can struggle and even seize up with some roasts, so maybe you would get less retention with a darker roast bean? I clean mine regularly and with DSOL roasts I am surprised at how clean the burrs are. Now it does clump quite a bit but I don't mind this with the flavour I am getting from my shots. Can't compare it to the Mazzer never having owned one but I am not sure the Sage is as bad as all that. And it is free after all......


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

It's an on demand grinder. Not really designed for single dosing.

Fill the hopper and purge for a couple of seconds before use.


----------



## Currymonster (Apr 3, 2016)

I had been using a medium roast


----------

